# Member's Birthdays



## Wobbles

You can now use the BnB Calender which can be found in the menu bar.

Direct link: https://www.babyandbump.com/calendar.php

:D

******************************************************


*Nice to have a little reminder to wish others a happy day when it arrives!*

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Birthdays/10.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Birthdays/10.gif

*JANUARY*
2nd - Stephanie7706
16th - Lauz_1601
20th - Vicky


*FEBRUARY*
7th - LynnieH
8th - Dionne
14th - Valentine75
14th - Hypnorm
19th - Evie1983


*MARCH*
15th - ImTheDaddy
22nd - Imi-Maddie's-Mum


*APRIL*
1st - Arcanegirl
20th - Suz
24th - Beatlesbaby66
25th - stephlw25


*MAY*
3rd - Helen
4th - ElilesMum
9th - Tam
9th - Iwantone!!!
16th - Jo


*JUNE*
11th - twinkletoes
30th - Mum2Boys


*JULY*
18th - ~*~* Cat *~*~
23rd - Terrie


*AUGUST*
11th - Sarah_N_Braydon
25th - MrWobbles
29th - Wobbles


*SEPTEMBER*
18th - livsmummy
24th - Sophie


*OCTOBER*
6th - Mummy2twoplusbump
8th - blondeandpregnant
11th - Layla
17th - Alsha & Elliot
22nd - Yvonne
25th - Muffin
30th - Loulou1980


*NOVEMBER*
8th - Bexxie
13th - Jaidybaby
28th - Hauptuser


*DECEMBER*
17th - Jo-anne
21st - babycate
24th - K X
27th - Nicki
29th - Yvanne
30th - lexis_mommy

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Birthdays/10.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Birthdays/10.gif

*Just reply to this thread with your birthday & I will update as soon as possible. *


----------



## Layla

11th October


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*Me - 15th March
YouKnowWho - 9th May*


----------



## Caroline

I'm the 6th October


----------



## KX

K X 24th December (1982) :lol:


----------



## Jo

16th May :D


----------



## vicky

20th january


----------



## Iwantone!!!

9 may 1986 im 21 next year aaaaawwww


----------



## stephlw25

April 25th ! :D


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :D

More for my note :oops:


----------



## bexxie

8th november will be 31


----------



## ablaze

december 29th and ill be twenteen!!!! damit i am still a teen!!!


----------



## Suz

April 20th


----------



## sophie

sept 24th
x


----------



## ~*~*Cat*~*~

July 18th


----------



## Tezzy

_*july 23rd *_


----------



## loulou1980

mines just passed 30th october


----------



## hypnorm

Mine is the 14th Feb
and Ewans is 22nd august


----------



## beatlesbaby66

24th April for me honey


----------



## Lauz_1601

mines 16th jan  my 21st this time round


----------



## hauptuser

November 28th - my passport says 33 years then, but this must be a printing error :-$


----------



## muffin

october 25th


----------



## ElliesMum

May 4th


----------



## Helen

May 3rd

Hauptuser, there's definitely an error with the passport printing. Mine says 34! I mean, c'mon I don't look a day over 21! :shock:


----------



## nicki

Mines the 27th December :happydance:


----------



## bexxie

myn is today lol


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :D


----------



## Caroline

Happy Birthday :D


----------



## Evie1983

19th of Feb.


----------



## Stephanie7706

January 2nd :)


----------



## hypnorm

hypnorm said:

> Mine is the 14th Feb
> and Ewans is 22nd august

Sorry you've put my birthday down as the 22nd? mine is the 14th Feb.

My son is the 22nd august... 

Cheers


----------



## LynnieH

7th February for me


----------



## Mum2Boys

Hi My Birthday is the 30th June pl add me


----------



## twinkletoes

hi. my birthday is 11th june


----------



## Alsha & Elliot

Hi wobbles i am new here thanks to Cat, must say you have done a good job! could you put my b day in for the 17th October Thankyou :wink:


----------



## Yvonne

Hellooooooo

22nd October!!!


----------



## Imi

22nd March :D

Maddie's - 29th July 

:D :D :D


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

11th August 
and will no longer be a teen mummy :lol:


----------



## lexis_mommy

mine is dec 30th :D 

alexis's is dec 7th :D


----------



## blondeandpregnant

mine is the 8th october :D


----------



## Dionne

mine is 8th feb


----------



## Tezzy

* meh my date is up there just not my name *


----------



## livsmummy

Hi I'm 18th September


----------



## Jo-anne

Im the 17th of December x


----------



## babycate

Hello.... My Birthday is next week. December 21st :D


----------



## Jaidybaby

Mine is 13th November...got a while to wait!


----------



## Wobbles

Updated! :D


----------



## weestar21

just seen this post :D 

im 28th of july


----------



## gaby

Ooo, birthday thread... ^_^

Mine's 6th April


----------



## *saulino*

Hi

October 11th for me :D 

Katrina


----------



## Imi

22nd Of March


----------



## Minxy

26th August :D


----------



## Alfiesmummy

Im on the 12th of Jan Wobbles, I'll be 20 \:D/


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

Coud you please add me 

May 15th ill be 22

please wobbs

spunky

xx


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Mines 17th November and Karl 9th December - a way off yet!


----------



## locky2306

im 23rd of june will be the big 30 :(


----------



## fluppyfrog

12th of june for me please (26 this year :( )


----------



## beanie

27th march :)


----------



## Yorkie

8th April!


----------



## Wobbles

Well you now don't need this little thread - You can add your birthdays, kiddies birthdays & any other occasions to the BnB calender :dance:


----------

